# A new soap and record:) (cut pic added)



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been waiting for my new colors to arrive and they came in this morning. And it was just what the doctor ordered for a bummed out soaper, success. I used some mango in this batch of Cherokee, scent of amber, patchouli or neroli, sage and others I can't identify yet. The Cherokee Nation has five colors, black, white, blue, and red, sometimes yellow. I took all five colors and made this GORGEOUS five tone pour combo. This is my Cherokee Nation bar.








Tam


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: A new soap and record*

WOW that looks GREAT Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: A new soap and record*

Just beautiful! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: A new soap and record*

Neat!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: A new soap and record*

Wow! Cool beans ....


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: A new soap and record*

Do we get to see them cut?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: A new soap and record*

Beautiful.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: A new soap and record*

Yes we want to see the cut Tam! Neet idea.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: A new soap and record*

Very nice!
Yes would love to see them cut.
Fran


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: A new soap and record*

I'll get you a cut pic

I am enjoying working with multiple colors. It is more tedious than difficult and I have learned alot about thickness and pouring. I think I actually like the pour method better than the swirling with a whisk. I like how the different colors are suspended and yet blended without the overblended look.
Tam


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: A new soap and record*

That looks great!

Vicki in NC


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: A new soap and record*

Beautiful!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you all! It did turn out nice dance: The white is actually natural. I did a slow melt down on the lye and frozen milk on purpose for that creamy white.
Cut Pic:


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow that is just beautiful and so creative! It's so amazing to see what inspires artists, what a wonderful creation!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Incredibly artistic!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

:yes very nice!
Fran


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

What do you mean by a slow melt down on the lye? Did it have a complete gel? Beautiful soap.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Rather than beating your frozen milk into slush, use it rock hard frozen. Then add a little lye at a time. It melts the milk down very slowly and is the only way I have gotten darn near to white soap. 
Tam


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

They are really pretty. Great job.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't let my cubes melt at all either, but I do add all the lye at once and keep stirring. Sometimes it goes in the pot with cubes still floating around. Never let it get yellow.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I do the same but when it goes to full gel my soaps get darker than I want. What percentage of gm do you use? 38%(on soapcalc) gets tan but my 58% turns to caramel - no matter what color I pour the gm/lye at.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I use all GM, no water, at 38%.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW! Love those!!! I am too impatient for that many colors, but am dying to try it!


----------

